# New Brinkmann vertical user, charcoal tray mod v. Char Griller



## cannedtuna (Aug 20, 2012)

After 6 years my CharGriller Pro has finally bit the dust.  The SFB is about to fall off so I'm going to remove it, cover the opening and use it as a grill.

Been curious about the vertical smokers so I picked up this Brinkmann.  Before I even used it I modded the charchoal tray per online reviews.  I used a grill wok tied to the original bowl frame.  I had to remove one of the wok handles for clearance but it fits pretty good.  

comparing the CharGriller, the Brinkmann heat ALOT more evenly.  While the CG could easily hold steady temps, there was a wide range of temp from left to right in the chamber.  I tried using some sheet metal to chamber the heat/smoke to the middle but it didn't work all that great.

So far I'm happy with the results, the meat even looks different coming out of the Brinkmann.  I plan on Buying another and adding an upper section.  That way I can put a pot of beans (etc) down on the bottom near the heat source and still have room for more meat.  

My only complaint is a rack of ribs doesn't fit.

First cook was baby backs, beef ribs and some brats.

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n248/Jeekinz/My Recipes/IMG_4884.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n248/Jeekinz/My Recipes/IMG_4879.jpg

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n248/Jeekinz/My Recipes/IMG_4880.jpg

My tray mod.  I just used tongs to add more lump during the cooking process.  since I had 2 "water trays" I rotated out apple juice, water and wood chips.

http://i114.photobucket.com/albums/n248/Jeekinz/My Recipes/IMG_4881.jpg


----------



## sqwib (Oct 5, 2012)

CannedTuna said:


> After 6 years my CharGriller Pro has finally bit the dust.  The SFB is about to fall off so I'm going to remove it, cover the opening and use it as a grill.
> 
> Been curious about the vertical smokers so I picked up this Brinkmann.  Before I even used it I modded the charchoal tray per online reviews.  I used a grill wok tied to the original bowl frame.  I had to remove one of the wok handles for clearance but it fits pretty good.
> 
> ...


Looks good to me!


----------

